# Blood Angels VS Space Marines Tactics



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm trying to get into playing rather than simply just painting and as my main force is a BA successor chapter and normal SM's are quite common I'm wondering what things you guys have done this edition to keep the Vamp marines from getting curb stomped by their less bloody hungry brothers?

Any builds or tactics you have found to work?


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

While I can't say I face many straight up SM armies, curb stomped my BA have not been. I still play a decidedly mech army, really the biggest change to my lists is that now I run Tactical marines instead of Assault marines in my Razorbacks. I kinda have a hate on for vanilla, and upon joining Heresy and seeing Codex marines referred to as such it just cemented my dislike.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

As a Blood Angel, you are faster and hit harder than most incarnations of the Vanillas. Use your speed to keep them off balance. Your Sanguinary Priests are also very important as they keep your guys alive and make them stronger in close combat. Just don't leave your assault units and short range shooters unsupported. A Devastator Squad is a nice addition and great for controlling gun emplacements too. The link below should also provide more help. It has more than I can think of this late. Happy gaming.

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/space-marine-tactics-articles/105928-blood-angels-tactics.html


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

As for successful builds, if you check out my BA project log there's a 1500 point list that is 5-0 against CSM and IG. I'd be glad to offer you any advice on list building for BA if you need it.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

ntaw said:


> While I can't say I face many straight up SM armies, curb stomped my BA have not been. I still play a decidedly mech army, really the biggest change to my lists is that now I run Tactical marines instead of Assault marines in my Razorbacks. I kinda have a hate on for vanilla, and upon joining Heresy and seeing Codex marines referred to as such it just cemented my dislike.


Why have you taken Tacs over Assaults may I ask? 



Archon Dan said:


> As a Blood Angel, you are faster and hit harder than most incarnations of the Vanillas. Use your speed to keep them off balance. Your Sanguinary Priests are also very important as they keep your guys alive and make them stronger in close combat. Just don't leave your assault units and short range shooters unsupported. A Devastator Squad is a nice addition and great for controlling gun emplacements too. The link below should also provide more help. It has more than I can think of this late. Happy gaming.
> 
> http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/space-marine-tactics-articles/105928-blood-angels-tactics.html


How do you run your SP's? Naked or pimped? As a one wound IC it's an interesting one. Thanks for the link I will make sure to read through it.



ntaw said:


> As for successful builds, if you check out my BA project log there's a 1500 point list that is 5-0 against CSM and IG. I'd be glad to offer you any advice on list building for BA if you need it.


Thanks ntaw I will check that out.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

I take tacs because of the changes to vehicles and assaults and rapid fire weapons from 5th to 6th. I find shovelling out 5 bolters with a TLHB usually works better than the same number of bolt pistols. Unless you're really well planned to survive the turn, your less mobile (without their packs, assault vehicle, or drop pod) RAS will likely get chewed up pretty good. I find a lot of people think they're better in CC than they actually are, so unless I'm playing two Hand Flamers (gunslinger) and a Flamer in squad I don't do it. It does depend greatly on the list and how you back up the troops of course, I just find keeping JPs on them and having them behind the Tac RBs ready to counter assault works a lot better. Maintains their mobility once they are out of combat as well.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

Jacobite said:


> How do you run your SP's? Naked or pimped? As a one wound IC it's an interesting one. Thanks for the link I will make sure to read through it.


I don't give my Priests a lot but their improved WS does warrant a Power Sword. I don't plan on them being in a challenge unless it's against a Sargent equivalent. So the sword is more for them to chew through a squad while my Sargent or another IC(if available) fights the challenge. But it really comes to preference and how much you want to spend to get that Blood Chalice.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Archon Dan said:


> I don't give my Priests a lot but their improved WS does warrant a Power Sword.


If you have the bits, Lightning Claws are the statistically better weapon, and cost the same points. How you expect him to perform a gene seed removal with a LC is one for the imagination, but they do work to your favour. Mine currently have a power swords, but one day I'm going to do an order from B&K and do some overhauling...


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

Yes. Lightning Claws would be nice. But like you, I have yet to get the bits needed. As for how they extract Gene Seed; Lightning Claws are stated to be retractable.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Archon Dan said:


> Lightning Claws are stated to be retractable.


Aren't they still power fist sized though? Or maybe LC's are the new Narcatheum. Claw to open the armour, fist to widen the hole...


----------

